# Tiger Beetle/Is there a trick to iridescent bugs?



## PixelRabbit (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey all, question, is there a trick to taking shots of/editing iridescent bugs?  
Here are a couple shots from today and I'm having trouble editing. 
Generally unhappy with the way his colours are and how harsh the highlights seem to be and the sharpness is lacking but no clue how to fix it.
Thanks for taking a look!

Shot settings
1/1000
F8
ISO320




IMG_0559 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr




IMG_0596-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 6, 2012)

Possibly you need diffused light.


----------



## leeroix (Apr 6, 2012)

yeah that looks like direct mid day sun to me...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 6, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> Possibly you need diffused light.


 


leeroix said:


> yeah that looks like direct mid day sun to me...



Thanks guys  It was actually about 4pmish when I took these but clear sky/harsh light coming from over my shoulder.  I have wracked my brain for how to "light" these guys, I've tried different times of day, flash, different settings... but diffusing the light never crossed my mind. I will try to track one down tomorrow and try that!


----------



## Overread (Apr 7, 2012)

Juza Nature Photography Forum &bull; View topic - The Juza forum info sticky

Second post read the articles under macro and lighting. There is a fair bit, but its not too complex once you give it a read-through and the lighting theories should help you with these more difficult and shiny subjects.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh excellent! Thank you Overread


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Apr 8, 2012)

The way I approach this is to run the ISO up to around 600-800, and dial the flash back a stop or two, and I do use the diffusers.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the tips Thunder. Didn't get a chance to shoot yesterday, too busy planting vegetables lol but today I'm hoping to track some down and try again


----------

